# Box on top of F7A?



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have seen a few EMD F7A's with this large box on the roof towards the rear of the engine over only the 4th fan.


It only seems to be on very few F7's, but I am just not sure of it's purpose.

If anyone knows, please let me know.

Thanks!

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks too small to have anything to do much with
the dynamic braking. I suppose it could be some
electrical components.

It is sort of shocking that officials allowed so many
people to get right up under that thing being held
up by a crane.


Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know what it is.
But,
Just letting you know.
This site likes you to do this with their pictures.
This is one site you might want to do what they ask.
From their site.
http://www.railpictures.net/usage/


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't mind playing by the rules, but I have never seen a "link to this photo" link on that site that they say is provided, and posting a link to railpictures.net does no good when I want people to see a particular image. 

My use of the image falls under Fair Use, I am not making money off the image, I am not claiming that I took the image, I am using the image for education and research.
The Photographers name, and railpictures.net is clearly listed on the bottom of the image.

Since you seem to have such an issue with it, I have removed the image.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Last edited by johnfl68; Today at 07:58 PM. Reason: Removed image that another user thinks I am using without proper permission.

I don't think,* I know.*

I couldn't care less what you do, if you want to post it post it.
I thought you might want to know that is one site that does enforce the copyright.

Go ahead repost it, you know it is OK.:goofball:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw your pic before you deleted it. It was probably a FP7. P was for passenger engine.
The FP7 looked just like a F7 except it was actually 4 feet longer. Extra length was for
a large water tank for a steam generator to heat the passenger cars. I think that box
on top was part of the steam generator. Freight engines did not have the box. Hope that helps.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

mopac:

Thank you, that would make some possible sense.

The one unit in particular is ITMZ #83A - Built As: MILW 110C (F7A)
This unit is a F7A but does do passenger service.

John


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't see the original photo, but when you said it was Milw 110C which was , as you state, an F7A it suddenly made sense. A majority of the Milwaukee F7's had the "box". It is actually a winterization hatch. The Milwaukee Hatches were much more "boxy" than most winterization hatches, but if you find an overhead picture, you can see the screen on the top.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

MRLdave:

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MrLDave

How is a winterization hatch used?

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

MrLDave:

There seem to be a few variations on the Winterization Hatches, but basically they have louvers on the top so that cooling fan can direct the heat back into the engine compartment to help keep other things warm, instead of exhausting the heat to the outside.

John


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Correct John. RR locomotives do not use antifreeze like our automobiles, which is one reason they try to never shut them down in winter. But even when running, they can freeze up, or not reach proper operating temp. so the hatch helps keep things warm. Basically the equivalent of the old "cardboard in front of the radiator" people use on their cars and trucks. These would mostly be fitted to locos running in cold climates........doubt there were many in Florida.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think it's part of the steam generator unit. These were used for freight and passenger service as well.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Many, if not all of Canada's F units had that box on the top....it is indeed a winterization hatch as mentioned.....CP had tall ones, on both their freight and passenger trains, as depicted on these Rapido F units......nothing to do with steam generating units......










And in case you're wondering, those other things on the roof of those units are icicle breakers....they broke the icicles hanging on mountain tunnel portals, so the vista dome's glass canopies didn't get smashed on CP's passenger trains through the Canadian Rockies.....


----------

